# יש ביקוש לקרדיטים??



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

יש ביקוש לקרדיטים?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקווה שהתמונות בגודל הנכון, הייתי צריכה להקטין אותן ממש בשביל שהן יהיו במסגרת הסביר לשים בפורום..


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

מי אנחנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ענת והוא יניב, הכרנו לפני כמעט 4 שנים בערך דרך חבר משותף בטוויטר.
יצא שכולנו יצאנו לאותה מסיבה במוסד ואיך שהלילה התגלגל ניהיה יותר כיף ומשוחרר עד שבסופו סיימנו על הספה שם מתמזמזים.
האמת שלא חשבתי שאראה אותו שוב אחרי אותו הלילה, אבל לגורל היו תוכניות אחרות כנראה..
הוא יצר איתי קשר דרך טוויטר והתחלנו להתכתב ודי מהר החלטנו להפגש שוב, הפעם אצלו ושם בערך הסיפור התחיל.
בחודשים הראשונים התראנו כמעט על בסיס יומי. הדבר הראשוני והכי חזק שחיבר בינינו היה המוזיקה. היה לו אולפן ביתי בבית והיינו יושבים שעות אצלו, מקשיבים למוזיקה, מדברים עליה.
אחרי שנתיים עברנו לגור ביחד ואימצנו את הכלב המושלם שלנו – סמי.


----------



## haych (6/4/14)

ואיפה סמי?


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

כאן


----------



## haych (6/4/14)

חתיך!! 
חולה על מנומרים.(לא מצאתי את הסמיילי המאוהב, אז תדמייני שהוא כאן  )


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכי פשוט להפנות אתכן לפוסט שנכתב בנושא בכלות אורבניות, הוא מלא בתמונות 
http://tinyurl.com/psr8zlt


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

מסיבת רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שאירגנתי לחברה טובה שלי את המסיבה שלה (ב theme  של דוקטור הו) כשהגיע הזמן למסיבה שלי היא ארגנה לי מסיבה מדהימה ב theme  של לוקי/אוונג'רס,
(אני אובססיבית עליו ועל תום הידלסטון בכלל, אבל זה לפוסט אחר  )
היינו מספר מצמצם אך איכותי של בנות, שיחקנו משחקים, שתינו מלא, אחותי הכינה לי מצגת שהייתה אמורה להביך אבל הייתה בעיקר מרגשת והיה כיף גדול


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

מעולה!! 
העם דורש פירוט! מה עוד היה כלול בtheme?

(הידלס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

יאיי! 
עוד מישהי מכורה כמוני 
אין יותר מדי שאני מכירה..

בעקרון כל מה שצילמתי היה כלול, החברה הדביקה תמונות שלו על הכוסות, היו צלחות ומפיות של האוונג'רס. המפה הייתה פוסטר ענקי שלו והכל היה בצבעי ירוק האופייניים לו 
אה והיא קנתה לי עגילים בצורת הקסדה שלו!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אתר לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יניב בונה אתרים פרילנסר והדבר ראשון שעשינו ברגע שסגרנו תאריך ופרטים זה לבנות אתר ביחד, לא משהו מסובך, מפוצץ בתמונות מאיסלנד.
קנינו את הדומיין The-One-Wedding על משקל The one ring, אובססיה שלי עם שר הטבעות שתתבטא בעוד כמה מקומות בחתונה. 
האתר עדיין קיים כמובן ואני נהנית להכנס אליו מדי פעם www.the-one-wedding.com


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אולם - גן הפקאן רמת הכובש 
ידענו מההתחלה שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן קרוב לבית מה שאומר שפסלנו כל אולם/גן במרחק של יותר מ 20 דקות נסיעה מאיתנו.
למזלנו אנחנו גרים באיזור די מלא באולמות וגנים.
כמו כן מרגע ההצעה ידעתי שאני רוצה להתחתן בחורף – מחירים נמוכים יותר והמזג אוויר האהוב עלי.
כך שהיה לנו רק חודשים ספורים לתכנן וזה היה אידיאלי מבחינתי, לא רציתי למשוך את הזמן וגם ידעתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה שיהיה אז לא באמת הייתי צריכה עוד זמן לתכנן.
ראינו בערך 4 אולמות וזה הספיק לנו להחליט ללכת על גן הפקאן.
האולם היה מרשים ובחוץ היה ממש מקסים, המחיר היה הגיוני למספר הנמוך של המוזמנים שלנו וקיבלנו המלצות רבות על המקום.
לאחר הטעימות בכלל היינו סגורים על המקום, היינו עם ההורים משני ההצדדים וכולם יצאו מרוצים ושבעים.
המנהל אירוע והעוזרת האישית שהביאו לנו באותו היום היו מדהימים, לא נתנו לנו לזוז מטר בלי לשאול אם אנחנו צריכים משהו, העוזרת טיפלה לנו בכל מה שהיינו צריכים. הלוואי והייתה לי אחת כזו כל יום 
ההורים טיפלו בנושא הטיפים, לא משהו שרצינו להתעסק איתו וזה גם ככה משהו שהם רצו לתת.
אחרי האירוע לא הפסקנו לקבל מחמאות על האוכל והמקום, אנשים באמת נהנו מהאוכל ובאמת שהיה מבחר עצום.
אנחנו קיבלנו ארוחה לחדר חתן כלה, לא יודעת מי אמר לכם שאי אפשר לאכול באותו היום כי אנחנו לא הפסקנו לאכול 
אפילו במהלך הארוחה הצלחתי לשבת ליד חברים ולהגניב צלחת.
*אישורי הגעה וסידורי ההושבה* התבצעו דרך תוכנת IPLAN, שהאולם עובד איתם.
תוכנה ממש קלה לתפעול ומאוד נוחה לכל הסידורים והכאב ראש שמתלווה איתם, אנחנו גם לקחנו את החבילה של אישורי ההגעה, לא רצינו להתמודד עם זה בעצמנו ואנשים נותנים תשובות אמיתיות יותר כשמדובר בזרים.
*בר:imagine*
הבר שעובד עם המקום,קיבלנו תוצרת חוץ והחלטנו לשדרג בקטנה עם קאווה ולמברוסקו בקבלת פנים, כי מבחינתי זה חובה ולא רצינו להתמודד עם להביא בקבוקים לבד מה שזה גם מספר מוגבל ודרך האולם זה לכל הערב.
*עיצוב: קורדון* (של המקום)
מבחינתי הייתי נשארת עם מה קיבלנו מהאולם וזהו אבל האמהות רצו קצת יותר ומכיוון שהן גם שילמו אז לא הייתה לי בעיה.
נפגשנו עם מעצבת הבית של המקום והחלטנו על פרחים בחופה וקבלת פנים (כתומים) ועל מרכזי שולחן (פמוטים אפורים, כי אם כבר מרכז שולחן שלפחות יראה גוטי).
את הצבעים של המפות והמפיות אני בחרתי בדקה הראשונה של הפגישה לתדהמתה של המעצבת, ואם זאת כולם אחר כך התלהבו מהשילוב: שחור וכתום כשחצי מהשולחנות עם מפה שחורה ומפיות כתומות וההפך.
זו הייתה תרומתי הגדולה ביותר לעיצוב החתונה


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

הזמנות - סטודיו ליניקה 
את ההשראה להזמנה קיבלתי בשיטוטי באטסי, הרעיון היה להכין גלויה מתמונה מאיסלנד. (היכן שהוא הציע לי נישואין)
פניתי ללינוי מסטודיו ליניקה ואחרי כמה נסיונות היא פגעה בול במה שרצינו, אפילו שילבנו את הכלב בהזמנה בתור הבול 
את הציטוט שמעתי לראשונה בפרק של "מחשבות פליליות" ומאז הוא נתקע לי בראש, הוא מדהים בעיניי וזה מאוד מרגש אותי שהוא רשום בהזמנה.
את ההדפסות גם עשינו דרכה והתהליך היה מהיר וקליל ולא יקר בכלל.
אם לא רואים את הציטוט מספיק ברור רשום: 
*"Love is our true destiny, we do not find the meaning of life by ourselves alone, we find it with another"*


----------



## haych (6/4/14)

ציטוט מקסים! צמרמורת... 
והבול ממש חמוד!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

תודה!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

איפור ושיער - רינת שור 
אל רינת הגעתי בעיקר ממכרים מה"סצינה". 
חיפשתי מישהי שתבין אותי ואת הטעם השונה שלי, רציתי איפור מודגש ושיער לא סטנדרטי וחשבתי שהיא תבין את הראש שלי יותר ממאפרות חתונה רגילות בשוק.
אני גם מתאפרת באותה צורה אז ידעתי פחות או יותר מה אני רוצה.
אז קבענו ניסיון, בו היא לא עשתה כלום בשיער, ואיפרה אותי על פי דוגמא שהבאתי לה.
בסופו של דבר לא הייתי מרוצה מהדוגמא רק בגלל שהיה שם אלמנט שלא כל כך התאים לצורת הפנים שלי. 
אז חיפשתי בפינטרסט דוגמאות אחרות, שלחתי לה והיא יישמה אותן ביום החתונה.
לשיער חיפשתי דוגמאות פחות או יותר למה שאני מחפשת והגעתי לשיער של הלנה בונהם קרטר והתסרוקות שהיא עושה באירועים, אז מצאתי דוגמה דומה רק יותר "מסודרת" שהיא תוכל לשאוב ממנה השראה.
קצת הדאיג אותי שפעם הראשונה שאראה את הכל מוכן זה יהיה רק ביום החתונה אבל באמת שבאותו הרגע שחררתי וזה לא עניין אותי כל כך. 
הכל היה נראה מצוין ופשוט זרמתי.
המחיר פיירי לחלוטין והאיפור והשיער החזיקו מעמד עד 2 בלילה כאילו כלום.
התארגנתי בבית כשהמלווים שלי הגיעו בערך 12 ועשו שמח, באמת שלא הפסקתי לצחוק כל ההתארגנות, זה היה כל כך כיף להיות בסביבה הטבעית שלי עם האנשים הקרובים אלי – וכמובן הכלב


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

עוד מההתארגנות 
הבחור הוא המלווה שלי, הוא וחברה שלי עשו לי את היום


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

עוד אחת 
עם הכלב המתוק שלנו


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

צילום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - מאמא צלמים 
עוד לפני ההצעה כשהייתי משוטטת בבלוגים סתם בשביל להתרשם מעסקי החתונות בארץ, נתקלתי באתר ובעבודות שלהם ומאותו הרגע ידעתי שאותם אני רוצה.
אז מרגע שנסגר התאריך והאולם ישר יצרנו איתם קשר ולשמחתנו הם היו פנויים בתאריך שלנו.
לא נפגשנו עם צלמים אחרים כי לא הרגשתי צורך, ראיתי מספיק עבודות של צלמים לפני ואף אחד לא הרשים אותי כמוהם.
לקחנו דרכם שני צלמי סטילס ויצרנו קשר עם אחת מצלמות הוידאו שהם עובדים איתם – שירן מ moving stills וסגרנו איתה על הוידאו.
במהלך היום היו רק צחוקים איתם, והרגשנו הכי נינוחים מול המצלמה והיה לנו בטחון מלא בהם שכל מה שיצא - יצא טוב ויפה.
ולדעתי האמון הזה היה מוצדק.

הם לא זולים אבל צלמים טובים אף פעם לא זולים, החלטנו שעל הנושא הזה לא מתפשרים וכל עוד זה התאים לנו בתקציב - אז אנחנו היינו מאושרים.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

השמלה - weddingdressfantasy 
ידעתי מראש שאין מצב שאני הולכת לחנויות מעצבים בארץ והולכת למדידות כל כמה זמן, לא יודעת, זה פשוט לא אני וגם שום דבר שראיתי בארץ לא עניין אותי.
בשיטוטיי בבלוגים בחו"ל כגון rock n roll bride  ו offbeatbride נתקלתי באתר השמלות www.weddingdressfantasy.com  ודי נפעמתי
המבחר עצום והצבעים מרהיבים.
לקח לי בדיוק יום להחליט איזה שמלה אני רוצה (במקור היא הייתה חצי שחורה) אבל אמא שלי לאחר ריבים/בכי/סרטים שכנעה לשנות לסגול כהה ובכך נסגר הסיפור.
התהליך היה נורא פשוט וגם התופרת/מוכרת של האתר מקסימה, קוראים לה טובה והיא ישראלית לשעבר אז בכלל היה מעניין להתכתב איתה.
נתתי לה את המידות שלי לאחר שנמדדתי אצל תופרת כאן, בחרתי את הצבעים ואילו תוספות להוריד מהשמלה המקורית (פפיונים, איכס). 
גם בחרתי באופציה של תפירת אקספרס כי היה לנו רק 4 חודשים עד לחתונה וזה בערך הזמן תפירה הרגיל שלה.
אז תוך חודשיים השמלה הייתה מוכנה ותוך שבוע הגיעה לארץ.
כמובן שנדרשו תיקונים, היא הייתה ארוכה מדי והיה צריך להתאים את הגובה של השכבה העליונה גם כן, ולהצר את המחוך אבל אלה דברים שלקחתי בחשבון שהחלטתי להזמין שמלה מהאינטרנט.
מרגע שנבחרה השמלה גם נבחר ה theme  של החתונה – Steampunk
אנחנו נורא אוהבים את הסגנון והחלטתי שבכל מה שאפשר נלך על פי הנושא הזה.


----------



## haych (6/4/14)

יש! חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך! 
נראה שהולך להיות מעניין!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

נעליים - Irregular Choice 
גם נעליים הזמנתי אונליין, לא הייתה לי בעיה עם המידה כי יש לי כבר כמה נעליים שלהם וידעתי איזו מידה אני צריכה.
דווקא את אלה שהכי רציתי לא היה להם במלאי אז "התפשרתי" על אלה, הן היו כל כך מיוחדות בעיניי וממש התלהבתי מהן.
גם ידעתי שללכת על 10 ס"מ עקב כל היום לא יהיה טוב אז קניתי נעליים להחלפה מ cala. גם כן אונליין (אין לי תמונה שלהם זמינה כרגע).
ראיתי את הדגם וממש נדלקתי והעקב הכמעט לא קיים שלהם לא הפריע לי בכלל.
בסופו של דבר החזקתי מעמד עד שהגענו לאולם עם הנעליים הגבוהות ואז עברתי לנמוכות, כשהתחילו הריקודים זרקתי אותן הצידה ורקדתי יחפה, הכי נוח ת'כלס


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

בגדי חתן 
נבחרו בעקבות בחירת הנושא, הוא נורא התלהב כשהראיתי לו דוגמאות של חתנים שלבשו את הסגנון וחנות אחת ויחידה הייתה כמעט במרכז של כל התלבושות האלו: Gentlemen's emporium
לקנות מהחנות הזו הייתה חתיכת סאגה. האתר הוא: www.gentlemansemporium.com
היא מבוססת בארה"ב אך לא רק שהיא לא שולחת לישראל, לא ניתן לגשת לאתר מהארץ בכלל (יאמר שפעם היה אפשר ובפעמים ההן ראיתי מה יש בחנות ורציתי לקנות משם).
היינו צריכים להוריד תוכנה מיוחדת למחשב שמסווה את העובדה שאנחנו מישראל ורק אז יכלנו להכנס ולבחור את הבגדים.
אז היינו צריכים לשלוח אותם לחברה שלי באנגליה, והיינו צריכים לשלם מלא מכס, ואז הם הגיעו לארץ והיינו צריכים לשלם שוב מכס, נורא מעצבן ומעיק וזה היה תהליך ארוך, אם היו לנו חברים בארה"ב לשלוח להם זה היה אידיאלי.
אגב רצינו להזמין דרך BUY2USA ושירותים דומים אך החנות לא מוכנה לשלוח דרך שירותים כאלו..שתבינו כמה עברנו איתם..
אבל מרגע שהבגדים הגיעו ידענו שעשינו את ההחלטה הנכונה. הם היו מושלמים, ואחרי כמה תיקונים אצל התופרת להתאים למידותיו – היו באמת מושלמים.
להשלים את ההופעה הזמנתי לו מאטסי מגבעת שבאמת עשתה את הכל.
באיזשהו שלב הוא דאג שהוא לא יראה "חתני" מספיק, אבל אחרי התגובות של האנשים בחתונה ההרגשה הזו נעלמה כלא הייתה 


----------



## orangeada (6/4/14)

למה אי אפשר להכנס לאתר מהארץ?


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

חסימה שלהם אני מניחה


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

וואו. 
נראה לגמרי שווה את כל כאבי הראש. וסופר חתרני ומהמם!


----------



## ronitvas (8/4/14)

רק היית מבקשת


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אקססוריז 
הכל הכל הכל מאטסי, אין דבר שרציתי ולא קיים באתר הזה.

*גלימה: * קיוויתי שיהיה קר ביום עצמו אבל בסופו של דבר נפלנו על יום די אביבי ואפילו היה טיפה חם כשיצאנו לצילומים, למזלי לקראת השקיעה כבר התקרר מאוד והייתה לי ההזדמנות ללבוש אותה. 
רציתי גלימת קטיפה כבדה כזו, עם ברדס, וזה בדיוק מה שהיה וזה היה נראה מדהים ביחד עם הכל.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

מסרקיות סטימפאנק


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

זר כלה וקולר 
באותו ה theme..
ידעתי מראש שאני לא רוצה פרחים אמיתיים וחיפשתי בעיקרון זרי סיכות (brooch bouquets) , 
אבל באמת שהמחירים שלהם היו מוגזמים אז החלטתי להתפשר על פרחי בד אבל עם אלמנטיים של סטימפאנק. בצבעים שמתאימים לשמלה.
עכשיו לא רק שהיה לי זר מהמם בחתונה, הוא ישאר איתנו לתמיד ולעולם לא ינבול.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

ספר כספת 
של ההוביט ששם אנחנו שומרים את הטבעות ומשם אחי הגיש לנו את הטבעות בטקס.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

עניבה לכלב  
היינו חייבים להלביש אותו גם  אז מצאתי חנות באטסי שהמשלוח היה סביר וקנינו לו עניבה אדומה, כמו לאבא


----------



## elinoket (7/4/14)

זר מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איפה אפשר לעשות זר מלאכותי כזה??


----------



## AnatOfBodom (7/4/14)

אני יודעת רק איפה אפשר לקנות.. 
באטסי


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

הולי שיט 
תקשיבי, הכל מהמם. 
הגלימה שלך עושה לי חשק לצאת למסע קסום בשלג, המסרקיות יפיפיות וקצת כואב לי הלב על הספר שהושחט אבל זה נראה כ"כ יפה שאני לא אטיף הפעם.


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

והזר! 
כמו הכל - גם הזר מהמם, וגם אני תומכת בזרים מלאכותי מהסיבה הזו בדיוק.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

תודה!! 
זה מבאס שכל כך רציתי חתונת חורף ובארץ אין באמת חורף 

אל תדאגי לספר, יש לי את המקורי והוא שלם ובריא


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

לא היה לי ספק.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

טבעות: ארגמן בבצרה 
קנינו על פי המלצה של חברה. 
עזרא המוכר נורא נחמד, נתן לנו את הספייס לשבת לדבר ולבחור ודי מהר גם החלטנו על טבעות קלאסיות אך יפייפיות בעיניי,.
התכנון המקורי היה להשיג טבעת כמו ה one ring של שר הטבעות ואז לחרוט עליה באלפית את הכיתוב.
כרגע יש לנו רק את הטבעות אך עוד לא חרטנו עליהן, הן פשוט כל כך יפות ומבריקות כמו שהן שאני קצת מהססת "להרוס" את זה.
אבל נראה, אולי אחרי החתונה האזרחית בחו"ל נתפנה לחשוב על זה.

מדגמן את הטבעות: בובה של לוקי שאהובי קנה לי ליום הולדת D:


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

לוקי!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תמונה אדירה!


----------



## elinoket (7/4/14)

גם אנחנו עשינו אצלו את הטבעות 
פשוט בחור מדהים!!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

המפגש! 
החלטנו לרדת למטה לכניסה של הבניין כי בבית לא ממש היה מקום לכולם ביחד.
כמו כן רציתי שנצטלם גב אל גב לפני שנראה אחד את השנייה, רעיון שקיבלתי מבלוגים בחו"ל.
התוצאות לפניכן..


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

עוד אחת 
יש לציין שהוא ראה אותי לבושה בשמלה כמה פעמים לפני היום עצמו (ואני אותו בחליפה), הוא עזר לי לסגור את המחוך בפעם הראשונה שמדדתי אותה בבית אחרי שהיא הגיעה בדואר..
אז אלמנט ההפתעה לא בדיוק היה קיים אך עדיין זה היה מעמד מרגש.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

צילומים מקדימים!! 
רצינו להצטלם בחוץ, ושיהיה מסביב מלא ירוק ועצים וטבע.
אז יום לפני בעצת בחורה מהקבוצה של כלות אורבניות בפייסבוק, נסענו לכוכב יאיר לחורשה שיש בקצה היישוב ו-וואו.
ממש התלהבנו.
עצים שמסתירים את האור במקומות מסויימים עם גבעות מלאות ברקפות סגלגלות. מדהים.
לקחנו את סמי איתנו, מאוד רצינו לשלב אותו בצילומים והיה כזה כלב טוב!
אנחנו ממש שמחים שהוא איתנו בתמונות.
אחרי שסיימנו להצטלם ונסענו לאולם, המלווים שלי לקחו אותו הביתה שם הוא חיכה לנו עד שהגענו 

אז זה היה הלוקיישן הראשון.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)




----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

הלוקיישן הבא היה ליד תחנת הרכבת בית יהושע
הצלמים לקחו אותנו לשם למן שביל עם שדרת עצים ערומים ופרדס שהיה ליד.
נורא אהבנו.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

כאן רואים את העקב של הנעליים


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)




----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

יש כמובן עוד מלא תמונות יפות בעיניי אבל אי אפשר לשים את כולן


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

איזה תמונה מדהימה! 
אני מאוהבת בשמלה שלך ועם הגלימה בכלל אין מה לדבר.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)




----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

טקס חילוני 
עוד לפני ההצעה, כשהיינו מדברים על חתונה ונישואין ידענו שאנחנו לא מוכנים לעבור ברבנות.
לא כי יש לנו משהו נגד היהדות, אנחנו יהודים גאים וחוגגים את כל החגים והמסורות.
אבל אנחנו לא מרגישים שהרבנות קשורה כל כך ליהדות אלא יותר לסוג שהיא מחשיבה כיהדות ולסוג הזה – אין שום קשר אלינו.
גם העקרון שזוג בישראל "חייב" לעבור ברבנות עצבן אותי ולכן החלטנו לעשות את הדבר היחיד שאפשר כדי להתנגד:
להתחתן אזרחית. 
דבר נוסף שידענו שנרצה זה עורכת טקס אישה ולא גבר. חושבת שיש ייצוג יתר של גברים בעסקי החופות ורצינו משהו שונה ומיוחד.
אז על פי המלצת חברה נכנסנו לאתר טקסים ובחרנו ברבה גלית אורן מורן.
נפגשנו איתה בביתנו ודיברנו על איך אנחנו רואים את הטקס, היא הייתה מאוד נחמדה והיה  נעים לדבר איתה אז סגרנו איתה.
לא ראינו צורך להפגש עם עוד אנשים לפני הסגירה.
בנינו ביחד את הטקס על פי הטקס היהודי המסורתי, שתיית יין, שבע ברכות, אך הוצאנו את האלמנט הדתי ממנו. 
הברכה על היין נעשתה מגביע עם דרקון עליו שקנינו כשחזרנו מאיסלנד.
את שבע הברכות נתנו למשפחות לכתוב ולהקריא, זה עשה את הטקס כל כך הרבה יותר אישי ומרגש.
וכמובן שגם הקראנו נדרים אחד לשניה וזה היה מדהים ואני לא יכולה לתאר לעצמי לעמוד בטקס חתונה שלי אילמת בלי יכולת להוסיף מילה או לתת טבעת לבעלי בלי "אישור" של הרב. 
את הנדרים הדפסתי עם רקעים שקניתי באטסי, עם לוק מיושן וסטייל סטימפאנק.
לשבור כוס ידענו שלא נרצה אז ידידה של יניב הציעה לנו רעיון אחר..לשבור פיניאטה. כל כך התלהבתי מהרעיון שבאותו הרגע הזמנו אחת, בצורת גיטרה (שנינו מנגנים על גיטרה ובכלל רצינו משהו עם אלמנט של מוזיקה שקשור אלינו מאוד).
מילאנו אותה בקונפטי וסוכריות (פרווה כמובן, בגלל האולם).
המעצבת הסכימה לתלות לנו אותה בחופה וכשהגיע סוף הטקס..עורכת הטקס הביאה לנו את המקלות (אנשים בשלב הזה ממש לא הבינו מה הולך לקרות) דקלמנו את המשפט "שמכל משבר יצא מתוק" 
והתחלנו להכות בפיניאטה בטירוף, אחרי 3 מכות כבר התחלנו לדאוג שהיא לא תשבר ואז פתאום היא נשברה וקונפטי עף ממנה וזה היה הדבר הכי מצחיק ומלהיב שעשיתי, באמת.
לא הפסקתי לצחוק באותו הרגע כי זה היה כזה שחרור, של סוף הטקס, של סוף הלחץ של החופה.
מומלץ בחום!!!
האתר של יוצרי הפיניאטה: http://www.piniata.co.il/


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

השושבינות שלנו 
האחייניות שלי ושלו עם סלסלאות שגיסתי המוכשרת סרגה לכל אחת.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

החתן עם הוריו 
קטע מצחיק היה שלא היה לנו הרבה ללכת בתוך האולם אז בשביל להספיק לשמוע קצת מהשיר ובשביל האווירה המנהל אירוע ביקש מכולם ללכת ל-א-ט.
אז אמא של יניב לא בדיוק רצתה ללכת לאט..הייתה בלחץ מהחופה והיא פשוט רצה!! כל הזמן יניב היה צריך למשוך אותה אחורה ולהאט לה את הקצב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בתמונות רואים שהיא ממש 2 צעדים מלפניהם..


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אני עם הוריי 
אגב, שיר הכניסה היה אחד הקאברים המדהימים: john frusciante - song to the siren


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

מחכה לו


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

תשל"כ


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

שותים יין מהגביע המיוחד שלנו


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)




----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

החופה 
עם הפרחים שהוספנו לראשה.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

מקריאים את הנדרים


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

מגניבים נשיקה


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

7 ברכות 
הקריאו האמהות (בשם ההורים), האחיות, אחי והחברה הכי טובה שלי 
(את הברכה השביעית ביקשנו מעורכת טקס לברך).
כל ברכה נכתבה במיוחד לטקס, והן ריגשו אותנו מאוד.

אבל אין מה לעשות, את הברכה של אחי, הכי אהבתי.
בזמן ההכנות לחתונה הלכנו ביחד לראות את ת'ור 2, (כבר אמרתי שאני אובססיבית על סרטי מארוול?).
בכל מקרה, בדיוק ביקשתי ממנו אם הוא יוכל לכתוב משהו לחופה ועלה לו רעיון לצטט את אודין מסוף הסרט, אני כמובן נגנבתי, זה משהו שלא הרבה אנשים יבינו אבל זה פשוט פגע בול במי שאני ומה שרציתי שיהיה בחתונה שלי.
הציטוט שונה קצת כדי להתאים לבחורה אבל זה מה שהוא אומר: 
" I cannot give you my blessing, nor can I wish you good fortune, If I were proud of the woman my sister had become, even that I could not say, It would speak only from my heart. Go on, my sister."


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

ברכה אחרונה 
אני אוהבת את התמונה הזו עם חברה שלי.

חייבת לציין שהחופה שלנו הייתה מלאה בצחוקים, לא רשמית, קלילה וממש ממש כייפית.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

הפיניאטה!! 
השלב הכי כייפי בחופה


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

לקח כמה מכות אבל בסוף היא נשברה 
שיר השבירה היה: Alice in chains - Them Bones


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

חיבוק ראשון בהיי מוחלט 
וכולם מסביב נקרעים מצחוק על הפיניאטה


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

תוכנית אומנותית 
מראש הודענו לכולם, בלי מצגות, בלי ברכות, בלי כלום, הדברים האלו מביכים אותנו וממש לא רצינו פדיחות בחתונה..
מה שכן רצינו להכין זה שיר, שהוא ינגן ואני אשיר, אחר כך גם הצעתי לו שאבא שלו גם כן ינגן (אבא שלו אחד המגניבים, מוזיקאי עבר שמאוד התרגש כשביקשנו ממנו להיות חלק מהשיר).
רצינו לעשות קאבר ואחרי לבטים החלטנו על השיר: Chris cornell – Sunshower, הוא לא היה מסובך מדי ללמוד ואני רציתי שיר שיראה קצת את היכולות שירה שלי.
אז התאמנו אני ויניב מלא בבית ומדי פעם אבא שלו היה קופץ לחזרות.
בסופו של דבר לא היה מושלם אבל בהחלט מרגש. 
(הסתובבנו כל היום עם המצלמת גו פרו שלנו אז בשיר יניב חיבר אותה לצוואר הגיטרה וזה יצא ממש מגניב.
לאחר השיר רקדנו את השיר סלואו ומשם והלאה התחילה המסיבה..


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אני שרה 
ממש מרוצה שהייתי מספיק שיכורה באותו הרגע לדייק בשירה ועם זאת לא להתרגש בכלל


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אהובי מנגן


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

ריקוד הסלואו 
לא ממש ידענו אם נעשה או לא, בכל מקרה היה שיר מוכן ולאחר השיר שביצענו דווקא נהנינו לעמוד שנינו ולרקוד לבד.
השיר היה אחד האהובים עלי שלו Chris Cornell - When i'm down


----------



## מלאכית הים (8/4/14)

שרשרת הנורות 
היא לא חלק מעיצוב המקום, נכון?
הבאתם אותה לבד? ואם כן, מאיפה?


----------



## AnatOfBodom (8/4/14)

דווקא היא של האולם 
לא ביקשנו משהו מיוחד, היא פשוט תמיד שם ולשמחתי היא הוסיפה מלא.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

דיגיי – קובי סקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשהתחלנו לדבר על נושא המוזיקה בחתונה (כפי שהבנתם כבר, הוא חשוב לנו מאוד).
אמרתי ליניב שחשבתי כבר על איזה דיג'יי להביא והוא שאל אותי מי, אז אמרתי קובי סקה והוא אמר לי שזה בדיוק מי שהוא רצה להציע לי, אז יצא טוב 
קובי היה מתקלט בכל המועדונים שהיינו יוצאים אליהם בעבר וידענו שהוא יבין את הראש שלנו.
נפגשנו עם קובי, שגרם לי להבין שהוא יצטרך להיות בשליטה במוזיקה של המסיבה, כי אני לא יכולה להכתיב לו שירים באמת, כי הוא צריך לראות איך הקהל מגיב לדברים. אז שיחררתי מזה ונתתי בו אמון
מה שכן סגרנו איתו זה מה לא יהיה, ואו הוו זו הייתה רשימה ארוכה: ללא מזרחית בכלל, אפילו לא קצת, ישראלית, היפ הופ, ראפ, טראנס, דאנס או להיטים מהעשר שנים האחרונות. עבודה קשה אבל אין מה לעשות, לא היינו מוכנים להתפשר בנושא הזה בחתונה שלנו. הייתה לנו מסיבה מיוחדת וכולם הופתעו לטובה מהמוזיקה ונהנו בטירוף.
מה שכן היה: מיקס אדיר של אולדיס מהסיקסטיז, שירים אדירים מהאייטיז והניינטיז ובסוף גם מלא מלא רוק ומטאל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בנוסף נתנו לו רשימה מלאה לשירים לקבלת פנים, ישבנו ערב אחד ובנינו פלייליסט של בערך 5 שעות ואז שהבנו שזה יותר מדי והיינו צריכים לקצץ uזה היה כמו לבחור את הילד האהוב עלייך, קשה מאוד.
אבל אין דבר שעשה לי החתונה יותר מללכת בקבלת פנים ולהתלהב מכל שיר ושיר שהתחיל.
לא היו לנו הרבה צעירים בחתונה אך עדיין היא נמשכה עד 1 בלילה ביום רביעי, מכובד מאוד לדעתי. בנוסף יניב היה יכול להמשיך לרקוד עם האנרגיות שהיו לו בסוף הערב אבל אני כבר ביקשתי לסיים.
אגב השיר האחרון שביקשנו שיהיה בחתונה וקובי שם לנו היה Pearl Jam – The end חשבתי שזה היה מאוד מתאים ורקדנו אותו לאט עם כל החברים שנשארו וזה היה סיום ראוי לחתונה אדירה.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

מסיבה!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

שטויות לרחבה 
קנינו כמו כולם ברחוב כפר גלעדי, זה היה חודש לפני פורים אז כבר הכל היה מפוצץ במסיכות אז קנינו חבילות כאלו.
וכמובן שלא יכולנו לעמוד בפני חרבות מוארות סטייל lightsabers, בכל זאת, שני גיקים..


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

וגם תותחי קונפטי 
שלא היה קל לפתוח אבל ברגע שנפתחו זה היה ממש מצחיק..


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

הייתה מוזיקה כזו אדירה 
לא הפסקתי לקפץ


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אחת התמונות האדירות


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

רוקדים מותשים


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

עוגת חתונה: תמר על ההר 
ידעתי שאני רוצה עוגה, וידעתי פחות או יותר איזה עיצוב יהיה לה, רציתי עיצוב סטימפנקי ואם תחפשו עוגות בסגנון תבינו איזה טירוף יפייפה זה. 
שלחתי הצעות לכמה בחורות שמכינות עוגות והמחירים שחזרו אלי היו קצת גבוהים מדי.
אז החלטתי לפשט את הנושא ולבחור בעוגה בסגנון של the nightmare before Christmas
בסופו של דבר בחרתי בתמר מ"תמר על ההר" שבאמת מכינה עוגות מדהימות וטעימות (ופרווה, שוב בגלל האולם).
שלחתי לה את התמונה והיא הכינה לנו פחות או יותר עוגה זהה, היינו מאוד מרוצים.
את הטופר אגב, הזמנתי מאטסי, נורא התלהבתי מזוג הפרנקשטיינס


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

חיתוך העוגה 
מנהל האירוע הציג את העוגה בכניסה כך שכל מי שנכנס ישר יראה אותה ומתישהו כשהקינוחים יצאו הוא הביא לנו אותה לרחבה עם סכין ועשינו את הטקס המסורתי של לחתוך חתיכה מהעוגה


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

רציתי גם למעוך חתיכה על הפנים של יניב אבל לא רציתי שהוא יתלכלך אז במקום עשיתי את זה למלווה שלי, היה מצחיק


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

או מי גאד 
העוגה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(אני לא אגגל עוגות סטימפארנק, אני לא אגגל עוגות סטימפאנק, אני לא אגגל עוגות סטימפאנק ... אוף, על מי אני עובדת? הלכתי לבכות אל תוך המקלדת.)


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

גם אני בכיתי שראיתי כמה זה יעלה לי לעשות עוגה כזו


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

סיכום 
אמנם לא הייתי נוכחת בפורום הרבה בתור כותבת אבל הייתי בתור קוראת סמויה ואין ספק שכולן כאן מקסימות ועוזרות אחת לשנייה בכיף.
אם יש לי עצה אחת לתת למי שמתכננת חתונה עכשיו היא תיהיה : תחליטו מה אתן רוצות ולכו על זה.
לא התפשרנו כמעט על כלום בחתונה שלנו (במסגרת התקציב שבנינו) והרגשנו מדהים תוך כדי לראות איך הכל מתגשם בדיוק כמו שרצינו.
בין אם זה הלבוש הלא הסטנדרטי שכולם עשו לנו פרצופים עליו בהתחלה (אך לא הפסיקו להתלהב ממנו ביום עצמו), או הטקס החילוני שהיווה משבר עם ההורים שלי כשרק העלנו את הנושא, הבחירות המוזיקליות וכו.
זה היום שלכם, תוציאו ממנו את המירב כי הוא עובר בטיל וכשהוא נגמר אתן נשארות רק עם הזכרונות, התמונות ובעל .
חשוב לי לציין שהחתונה לא מרגישה לנו היום הכי מדהים בחיינו, אני פשוט קוראת את זה הרבה לפעמים וקשה לי עם הציפייה הענקית הזו ליום אחד ויחיד, אני גם לא מאמינה ביום "אחד, שהוא "הכי" טוב. החיים שלנו מורכבים מהרבה ימים כאלו והחתונה פשוט הצטרפה לקבוצת ימים הזו.  סתם בשביל לקבל פרופורציות, אני לא חושבת שצריך לשים כזה דגש על היום הזה.
השתדלנו לקחת הכל בקלילות, להוריד ציפיות והופתענו בענק מכמה נהנינו ואיך הכל תיקתק.
נהנינו להזמין את החתונה הזו מהאינטרנט (כמעט הכל כפי שראיתן) בעיקר כי בארץ אין את המבחר הרצוי לדברים קצת שונים, ממליצה בחום, הסיכון מינימלי והתמורה גדולה מאוד!.
ברור שהיו דברים ששכחנו, תמונות שרציתי ולא קרו, אבל זה לא משנה, זה פשוט לא משנה. מה שחשוב הוא הרגעים שכן חלקתן עם האהובים שלכם ושעכשיו החיים המשותפים ממשיכים, לא אומר מתחילים כי הם לא באמת מתחילים בחתונה, נכון?
חייבת לציין שלתכנן את החתונה היה תענוג, כל צעד וצעד עשינו ביחד, החלטנו ביחד, התפשרנו ביחד, לא יכולתי לתאר לעצמי לתכנן את האירוע הזה לבד, בעלי עזר לי לדבר עם הספקים, עם ההחלטות שהיינו צריכים להחליט, היה בקשר עם האולם וטיפל בסידורי הושבה. 
ככה אני מאמינה שזה צריך להיות, חלוקה שווה בשווה באחריות ושהכל נעשה בכיף. 4 חודשי תכנון עברו מהר והם בהחלט הספיקו בשביל לתכנן את החתונה שדמיינו וחלמנו עליה.


----------



## haych (6/4/14)

מדהים 
קודם כל, כל הכבוד לכם שלא נכנעתם לתכתיבים! ותכננתם חתונה שהיא לגמרי אתם. ונראה שהתמודדתם יפה עם כל התגובות מסביב. אני מאוד מעריכה חתונות "אחרות" ובאמת שהכל נראה מהמם! הסטייל שלכם זה משהו שאין לתאר ונראה שהיה מדהים.
מאחלת לכם המון מזל טוב וחיי נישואין מאושרים. שתמשיכו לקבל החלטות ביחד ולדעת להתפשר שצריך.
תהנו בוגאס!!!!! וכמובן שבירח הדבש.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

תודה רבה!!!


----------



## kolper (6/4/14)

כל כך מסכימה 
כל ההתנגדויות שאנשים מאכילים את המתחתנים בתקופה שלפני - כל כך לא רלוונטי!!

אגב, שאלה מתוך סקרנות וכמובן שאת לא חייבת לענות: האם ההורים מימנו או עזרו לכם לממן? כי במקרה כזה הם עלולים "לחייב" (לבקש בבוטות) שתתחשבו ברגשות שלהם.
אני, אגב, הצעתי לוותר על העזרה שלהם ורק שלא "יכריחו" אותי להתחתן ברבנות. בסופו של דבר הם הבינו שאין עם מי לדבר ועזרו לממן והפסיקו להציק.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

אז ככה 
ההורים מימנו אבל הם הבינו טוב מאוד שאין להם דרך להכריח אותנו לעשות משהו שאנחנו לא רוצים כי באמת שאם זה היה ככה הייתי אומרת להם תודה אבל לא תודה והולכת להתחתן בוגאס וזהו.
בלי טקס ומסיבה בארץ.
אז הם ידעו טוב מאוד לוותר וראו שבסוף הכל יצא טוב ומיוחד.


----------



## kolper (6/4/14)

בדיוק מה שעבד אצלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העיקר שבסוף עשיתם חתונה כמו ש*אתם* חלמתם ולא אחרים.
נראה שנהניתם וזה מה שחשוב.


----------



## elinoket (7/4/14)

נראה שנהנתם מאוד ושהכל יצא בדיוק כמו שתיכננתם
אני ממש שמחה בשבילכם ומאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים עם מלא ילדים גיקים מאושרים ומקסימים כמוכם


----------



## AnatOfBodom (8/4/14)

אמן ואמן  
תודה רבה!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

ירח דבש + חתונה אזרחית 
את יעד הירח דבש שלנו בחרנו עוד לפני שהתארסנו רק שהוא לא היה לירח דבש בתכנון המקורי, אבל אני אוהבת שהדברים הסתדרו מושלם בצורה הזו 
אנחנו טסים לקנדה ואלסקה לחודש ונקנח בלאס וגאס להתחתן אזרחית
להתחתן בוגאס זה סוג של פנטזיה שתמיד הייתה לי בראש (ככה זה שכל מה שאת רואה בתור ילדה זה טלוויזיה אמריקאית)
ואני שמחה שזה יוצא לפועל ככה.
תמונות משם כשנחזור 

תודה על הכל!
מצרפת את התמונה האחרונה של הערב, עם החברים שנשארו עד סוף


----------



## Ruby Gem (6/4/14)

ממש נהניתי לקרוא!
הייתה לכם חתונה ממש מגניבה ומיוחדת, ובעיקר - מאוד מאוד אתם.
שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב והשיער שלך מהמם!!!!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

תודה רבה! 
רק לזה כיוונו, שהיא תשקף אותנו.


----------



## neurotica (6/4/14)

במילה אחת: וואו 
ובקצת יותר מילים: אם היה לי יותר מחודש לתכנן את החתונה (ולא היינו צריכים לממן אותה לבד) כנראה שהיינו עושים מלא בחירות דומות. 
כל השילוב של סטימפאנק וסגול פשוט מהמם בעיני. ואני מאד אוהבת ומעריכה את זה שבחרתם להתחתן אזרחית ולעשות כל מיני דברים בצורה שונה מהנורמה וללכת עם מה שמדבר אליכם.
חיכיתי בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים שלכם ולא התאכזבתי בכלל (אולי רק קצת כי החתונה שלי היתה פחות מגניבה  ), ואני חושבת שעד כה אלה הקרדיטים שהכי התחברתי אליהם בפורום (וכנראה הראשונים שאני מגיבה עליהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

שניכם מהממים ואני מאחלת לכם רק אושר!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (6/4/14)

את מקסימה!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על כל תגובה, כיף לשמוע שיש אנשים שמתחברים למה שעשינו, זה בהחלט לא כזה טריוויאלי.


----------



## Raspail (6/4/14)

אין מילים! 
תקשיבי פשוט WOW אחד גדול!
כ"כ מרגש לראות חתונה כזו מרעננת ומגניבה! כל פרט ופרט הוא פשוט one of a kind, יוניק לחלוטין!!!
מדהים איך האופי שלכם צועק מכל תמונה (שלא לדבר על התמונות המדהימות של מאמא צלמים! איזה כיף לכם!).
קרדיטים מהנים בטירוף, שמשקפים חתונה פשוט מטריפה! אין לי ספק שהייתי ממש שמחה להיות אורחת שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואתם נראים זוג מקסים, קליל ומלא אנרגיות אז מאחלת לכם שרק ימשיך! המון אושר ומזל טוב!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (7/4/14)

תודה רבה רבה!


----------



## arapax (7/4/14)

איזה כיף 
לראות חתונה שהלכו איתה עד הסוף, ועוד בנעליים של irregular choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיו לכם חיים מלאי רגעים טובים יחד


----------



## AnatOfBodom (7/4/14)

תודה!!


----------



## NoFi M (7/4/14)

מהמם!! 
פשוט הכל וואו! אין מילים.
השמלה שלך מהממת, הגלימה מיוחדת בטירוף, המסרקיה, החתן...!
במקום להגיב על כל תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אסכם ב-נראה שהיה קסום, ושהיה בדיוק מה שאתם רציתם, שזה בעיניי הכי הכי חשוב.
מאחלת לכם להמשיך להיות אתם, ביחד, ולא להיכנע לתכתיבים אף פעם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ו-שותפה לחלום וגאס! (מקווה שגם אנחנו נגיע לשם להתחתן באיזה כנסיית אלביס!)

מזל טוב


----------



## AnatOfBodom (7/4/14)

ת'כלס 
אין על וגאס 

תודה רבה!!


----------



## ronitvas (8/4/14)

נושמת עמוק ומתענגת!!! 
ידעתי שאני אהנה מאוד מאוד מהקרדיטים שלך!!!!!
כל תמונה שפרסמת עשתה לי יותר חשק.
ולכן!!! פיניתי את הזמן רק בשבילך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לקח לי כמה ימים להגיע, אבל עשיתי זאת ואני לא מצטערת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תענוג תענוג תענוג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכל הכל מושלם!
הלוואי והייתי יכולה להגיב לכל ההודעות שלך, אבל חלק מהתמונות השאירו אותי פעורת פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - כמה יופי, כמה ייחודיות, כמה יצירתיות, כמה חשיבה על הפרטים - תענוג, כבר אמרתי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם חיים מדהימים, לפחות כמו החתונה הזאת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ואפרופו שיער, נראה לי שלך ולכרמל יש כמה דברים במשותף


----------



## AnatOfBodom (8/4/14)

חיכיתי לתגובה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה על כל המילים היפות, אני באמת מעריכה כל מחמאה 

אין על ג'ינגיות!


----------



## ronitvas (9/4/14)

הקרדיטים המקסימים שלך נכנסו לספריות 
כל מה שצריך בכדי לראות אותם זה להיכנס ל"כלים ומידע" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 2014


----------



## SimplyMe1 (9/4/14)

הולכת לראות היום רב וחוזרת לשבת מול הקרדיטים 
...


----------



## AnatOfBodom (10/4/14)

חחחח סבבה


----------



## AnatOfBodom (10/4/14)

קליפ חתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קיבלנו היום בדיוק את הקליפ ואנחנו מרוצים עד הגג!!
ממליצה בחום שוב פעם על שירן מ moving stills. 
קסם של בחורה 

הלינק לוידאו

http://vimeo.com/91336325


----------



## DDN (10/4/14)

קרדיטים מהממים 
אתם נראים שני טיפוסים כלבבי. 
אהבתי את התמה, את העיצוב, את התחביבים שלך (שלכם)
(אני לא ממש מבין את הסגידה ללוקי, אבל ראיתי שזה לא ממש נדיר. יש פה פורום בתפוז "לוקי והנוקמים")

הבגדים שלכם, וואו. . .

כל הכבוד
שיהיה לכם הרבה הרבה אושר ביחד!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (10/4/14)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Bobbachka (10/4/14)

Holy Guacamole!!! 
אתם אמיתיים???
מדהים-מדהים-מדהים!!!
כל כך שונה, מגניב, קסום ושאר סופרלטיבים!!!

וואו!!!!!!!!!

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (10/4/14)

אמיתיים לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה!!!


----------

